# Swim in peace my sweet baby Shelby



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Words can't explain how sad I am. My sweet baby died today and I could not save her. I really wished I could have. I don't know what happened. My hubs and I are gonna bury her this evening. I'm gonna write her name on a sea shell and place it on top. Swim in peace my sweet heart. I'm so sorry I could not save you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... :\ Is it my fault? I remember I gave you advice on baby Betta care. S.I.P. Shelby. May you finally grow up in the waters of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry... :\ Is it my fault? I remember I gave you advice on baby Betta care. S.I.P. Shelby. May you finally grow up in the waters of the rainbow bridge.


Oh no it's not your fault at all. You gave me great advice. Thank you for that. She just got sick and I could not bring her back healthy. Her health declined so fast. In a matter of a few hours. I'm the one to blame.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Baby Bettas are the hardest to care for.. It's not your fault. You did the best you could do and it's the pet store's fault. Baby Bettas are too weak to get shipped!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Baby Bettas are the hardest to care for.. It's not your fault. You did the best you could do and it's the pet store's fault. Baby Bettas are too weak to get shipped!


Thank you. For this reason. I decided not to shop for pets at Petco or Petsmart anymore. Losing a loved pet is too hard. Especially if they are sick from the beginning because of not being treated properly or for being sold way too young. It's just awful. I really thought I could give my baby betta a good long life. Just so heart breaking that she died so young. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am crying too, I had so much hope she would make it, she was such a cutie. I'm so sorry RedRaz, if I was there I would hug you right now so here is my long distance hug. -hugs- This is such sad news, you did all you could to save her, it's petco that is truly yo blame. They should NEVER sell babies which is why I get so pissed when I see them there. I feel good betta's never die, they are just reborn into new fish and wait for you to find them again. I think Shelby will come back in a beautiful healthy body and be waiting happily to be with you again in the next life. You gave her a wonderful life though it was short. She very well could have suffered out her days in the store, die in cold dirty water and go out with the trash. She could have been taken by someone who crammed her into .5 gallon tank with nothing but her own misery and forget about her until they flushed her in a few days. But no, she passed knowing she was loved, she passed knowing you fought for her life and cared about her. She passed happily and though I'm sure being sic was scary she knew in her tiny fishy heart you did everything and I am sure she appreciates that. Now she can rest and more importantly know she will be honored with your memories of her and know she has forever touched your heart.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I am crying too, I had so much hope she would make it, she was such a cutie. I'm so sorry RedRaz, if I was there I would hug you right now so here is my long distance hug. -hugs- This is such sad news, you did all you could to save her, it's petco that is truly yo blame. They should NEVER sell babies which is why I get so pissed when I see them there. I feel good betta's never die, they are just reborn into new fish and wait for you to find them again. I think Shelby will come back in a beautiful healthy body and be waiting happily to be with you again in the next life. You gave her a wonderful life though it was short. She very well could have suffered out her days in the store, die in cold dirty water and go out with the trash. She could have been taken by someone who crammed her into .5 gallon tank with nothing but her own misery and forget about her until they flushed her in a few days. But no, she passed knowing she was loved, she passed knowing you fought for her life and cared about her. She passed happily and though I'm sure being sic was scary she knew in her tiny fishy heart you did everything and I am sure she appreciates that. Now she can rest and more importantly know she will be honored with your memories of her and know she has forever touched your heart.


Thank you so much for your touching words. In such sadness I welcome such comfort. *hugs* My husband said why he brought Shelby home was because she picked him. She wanted to go home with him and he knew that was the one for us. So I'm very happy to have been there for her but so sad that she died. I don't think anyone in my RL would understand how sad I feel today. Losing a pet is very hard for me. Thank you for understanding and for the hugs. I so appreciate it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss..she was such a cutie. Hugs across the miles.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Hey Red, I am soo very sorry to hear you lost Shelby, I was in shock and I cried for her, I know losing a friend is so very difficult, for the time she was in your life, you gave her a great home, and she had a wonderful owner who loved her~ SIP sweet lil Shelby..you will be missed, Under the rainbow bridge~_


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So very sorry I for sure understand its always such a heartache to lose and animal we love so dearly and I send many hugs and a few tears as we say goodbye to the sweet baby Shelby. You can not blame yourself you did all the right things, the places who sell these little things are the ones at fault and makes me so upset they have started doing this. Swim is peace sweet Shelby you were loved !


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Bettanewbie60, lelei and Perseusmom! I appreciate your kind words. Make me happy to hear she was loved by so many. I haven't stopped crying since she died. We gave her a nice burial tonight. Thank you all though. I appreciate the support.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hugs sweetie, if you need anything you can PM me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Shelby. It wasn't anyone 's fault. Sometimes these things happen and they happen so fast that it catches us by surprise. I'm sure Shelby knew how much she was loved. You gave her a wonderful home.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you lelei *hugs* and thank you DQ *hugs*. Yeah I get sad when I see the babies at Petco or Petsmart. They are just too young to be sold. *sigh* I appreciate your kind words. I truly miss Shelby.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss on this little beauty, it's not your fault!!! They are too young and too stressed to have to go through shipping. By the time they reach pet stores their immune system is down and more susceptible to illness.*HUGS*


----------

